# Soundkarte kaputt? Ja oder Nein?



## juergen37 (11. Januar 2005)

Tach zusammen! 

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Sound, dass folgendermaßen aussieht. 

Ich habe gestern nachmittag schön Musik gehört, während ich durch die Weiten des Internets gesurft bin, als plötzlich mein Sound ausgegangen ist. Zuerst dachte ich, dass mein Winamp wieder schrott wäre oder ich die WinAmp-Lautstärke unabsichtlich herunterregelt habe. Nix da, WinAmp lief ganz normal weiter, Volume auf 100%, als wäre nix gewesen. Ich habe die Kabel überprüft, ob auch alles passt (tat es nämlich) und als ich wieder hervorkam (mein PC steht unter meinem Tisch) zeigte die Box keinen Strom mehr an. Also habe ich nochmal die Kabel überprüft - eigentlich hätte Strom laufen müssen. 
Ich dachte mir also: "Hmm, e - Boxen kaputt" und habe mich erstmal anderen, wichtigeren Dingen gewidmet. 

Heute dann habe ich meiner Schwester ein paar Lautsprecher geklaut (fiese, was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) und diese an meinen PC angeschlossen. Frohen Mutes ob der Problemlösung wollte ich schön Musik hören, doch auch in diesem Fall konnte ich WinAmp keinen einzigen Laut entlocken. Mittlerweile habe ich ungefähr dreimal die Regelungen in den Lautstärkeoptionen überprüft, habe alle Wiedergabegeräte auf meinem PC getestet, aber mit nichts und wieder nichts kann ich meinem PC ein Tönchen entlocken. 

Meine Frage ist nun: Kann ich überprüfen, ob die Soundkarte im Eimer ist, ohne den PC aufzuschrauben. Habe nämlich den ALDI-PC (ich glaube die vorletzte Ausgabe, gekauft im April 2004) und dieser hat eine 2-Jahres-Garantie, WENN man den PC NICHT öffnet. Notfalls würde ich natürlich auch das Gehäuse aufschrauben und mal nachschauen... trotzdem: kann man das auch so nachsehen, oder habt ihr gar eine andere Idee, was mit meinem Sound passiert sein könnte?


----------



## emulsion (11. Januar 2005)

also ich hab genau den gleichen pc wie du! ich hab den schon öfters aufgeschraubt, und stelle gefunden, die beweißt, das man ihn geöffnet hat! also meiner meinung nach kannst du ihn aufschrauben und sachschaun!
 (das is doch der pc mit der 9600 TX, oder?)


----------



## sisela (18. Januar 2005)

Hi,
was willst du denn sehen, wenn du in dein Gehäuse schaust? Eine Karte die in einem Slot steckt ?
;-]

Ich denke den Fehler kannst du eher eingrenzen, wenn du die Funktionen, Einstellungen und Treiber erst einmal alle testest. Ich gehe sowieso davon aus, dass auf dem Aldi Rechner eine OnBoard Soundkarte verkauft wurde und da kannst du rein hardwaretechnisch eh nichts machen.

mfg


----------

